# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Kissslicer 1.2.0.1

## Mcbride19

Because of spam the forum of kisslicer is here:

https://groups.google.com/forum/?fro...r-refugee-camp

And this is the lastest version downloadable(windows only):

https://groups.google.com/forum/?fro...mp/8IOzPpPQIEA

----------


## Rainday21

Nice, I've been looking forward to this.

----------

